# I need a good chili recipe



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 15, 2009)

With all the recipes and good cooks on here, I was thinking that I really could use a good chili recipe.

Beans are fine, but I like chili with meat in it. Do you have any good ones?

Thanks,

Robin


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 15, 2009)

I alway use 2 Alarm Chili Kit (from store), but I dont use chili meat, I cut up a roast into bite size pieces and add onion, stewed tomatoes, and beans. Good Luck


----------



## Gizzmoe (Oct 15, 2009)

Everyone here like this recipe when i made it last. Chili


----------



## jayne (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's the one I make and it's good. As usual, the measurements are approximate:

Brown hamburger, sliced onion and green pepper.

Add two or three cans of beans (don't drain, that liquid is great soluble fiber), one big can of diced tomatoes (or more)

Add one pouch taco seasoning mix, chili powder (at least a tablespoon), and some garlic powder or granules

Taste before adding salt because the taco seasoning has a lot

I add a little brown sugar, maybe a couple of tablespoons for a big pot. Just makes the flavor richer, I think.

Let simmer until all the flavors come together. Don't forget to make cornbread to go with it!


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2009)

I make chili w/ Bush's baked beans, because I do not like kidney beans. It's really good (H and I think so, anyway). And it's the perfect time of year, too, for chili! I think I'll be making some this weekend.

Obviously, I'm no chef and if I make something to eat, it's for sure going to be easy. This is the basic "I'm making chili today" recipe in our house:

1 large can of Bush's baked beans, drained

2 envelopes of mild chili seasoning

4-6 cans of chili style tomatos, not drained

1-2 cans of tomato sauce

ground beef, browned and drained


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's another one. I don't care for kidney beans either. I like mine meaty.

In a big pot, stir gently to leave big chunks of meat.

2 lbs 85% or better ground beef. Sometimes I do 1 lb ground chuck the other ground round, browned, remove grease.

1 large sweet onion chopped chunky, not diced

1 large can of chopped/diced tomatoes

1 large can tomato paste

4 cans of drained black beans

I use 3 different chili powders or you can use one brand at least 3-4 tsps heaping or to taste

Simmer for 1 hour.

Serve with shredded cheddar cheese on bottom of bowl and sprinkled on top. Yuuummmm. Oh and Ritz!


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay, here's mine:

Ground beef browned and drained. How much is up to you and how meaty you want it.

After draining the beef add onion, chopped

1 canChili Hot Beans. Cook till onion is slightly clarified (I don't like beans, but love the flavor it gives to the chili)

Add one can tomato juice

Chili Powder to taste

Cook on low heat till all flavors meld together

Right before serving, add cooked, drained (and I also rinse ) spaghetti.

Add crackers, cheese if desired, and eat a good hot meal that was simple to put together. If it sits in refrigerator overnight, it is even better as all the flavors meld together, and boy is it good!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 15, 2009)

Now i'm hungry



,chili sounds great right now.


----------



## Charley (Oct 15, 2009)

ohhhh, sounds sooo good....gotta have cornbread too!

I brown a pound of hamburger with some chopped onion, drain it, then I put it in the crock pot with a large can of tomato juice, 1 large can of kidney beans drained, about 1/8 Cup of Brown sugar, and season to taste with chili powder, cayenne pepper, black pepper, and a dash of salt.

This is also excellent with ground venison instead of hamburger.


----------



## FoRebel (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's the one I use... I like mine spicy, if you don't like it spicy cut the chili powder in half.

3# hamburger

1 lg chopped onion

1 cup minced garlic

1/4 cup chili powder

2 tablespoons all purpose flower

1 tablespoon sugar

1 tablespoon dried oregano

1 teaspoon salt

2- 28 oz cans of tomato sauce

2- 15 oz cans of chili beans

In a dutch oven, combine the burger, onions and garlic. Cook over med. heat till burger is browned while stirring to break up meat as it cooks. Drain the drippings. Add in chili powder, flour, sugar, oregano, salt and stir well. Add tomato sauce and chili beans. Heat until thickness desired.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## maplegum (Oct 29, 2009)

Here in Australia, chilli isn't 'that' popular...that is until I married a Canadian! What have we been missing out on for all these years? A crowd gathers at our place when the word gets out that a pot of chilli is cooking.

My husband cooks his in the slow cooker/crock pot.

These are the ingredients I know that he adds.

* ground beef

* onions

* can tomatoes

* chilli seasoning

* beans - all different types

* beer

* peanuts

* some vegetables like potatoes

*And what ever else he decides would work!

Then we serve it up with corn chips and sour cream and cheese. We even put them in wraps. I might just get him to make a pot this weekend!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2013)

Jill said:


> I make chili w/ Bush's baked beans, because I do not like kidney beans. It's really good (H and I think so, anyway). And it's the perfect time of year, too, for chili! I think I'll be making some this weekend.
> 
> Obviously, I'm no chef and if I make something to eat, it's for sure going to be easy. This is the basic "I'm making chili today" recipe in our house:
> 
> ...



This is pretty much "what" happened here this weekend. I put lots of petite diced tomatoes (2 28oz cans), 5 smallish cans of baked beans, 3 diced green peppers, 1 large diced purple onion, JUST 2 pounds of 93% lean ground beef (I put the fresh diced peppers and onions in with it to brown slowly and didn't drain), and some tomato sauce, several + packets of chili spice, some Worcestershire, etc...

It made a HUGE stock pot of chili, of which I froze 1/2. It is really good, pretty low fat, and I think healthy. Has a lot of good stuff in it, and was fun and easy to make. Chili is one of the things that H and I seem to eat until it's done, either in a bowl, in tortilla wraps, in chili mac, or in nachos. Pretty darn versatile


----------

